# Navarre Pier Walker 3/25



## Weekend_Warrior (Jan 20, 2014)

My family and I took a walk on the pier today to enjoy the rest of our evening. It was a bit slow but the bait fish were out and so were the giant bulls chasing them in clear sight as well as large sheepshead circling the pilings. While walking towards the end of the pier we ran across 6 deceased bonita as well as a large king in a cooler. Then out of the blue a fishermen gets his line tight with a decent sized King. For the next 20 minutes the King fought for his life but succumbed to the octagon. On our way back a 30 inch bull was pulled up. While getting towards the end of the pier a very large single Jack Crevelle was seen chasing the group of baitfish. We enjoyed the scenery! I'm heading out on Saturday on my yak to try my luck!


----------



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

Good report. How wear those ''lowlife'' pier rats everybody likes to complain about? Obviously not cussing or causing a scene, like some people say...


----------



## New2ThaSport (Apr 27, 2011)

a few of us will be out there Saturday morning , you should meet up with us


----------



## Pomponius Maximus (Apr 12, 2013)

bay slayer you must be blinder than a cave bat....`some people say `.....all made up stories right ?........unbelievable..


----------



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

Pomponius Maximus said:


> bay slayer you must be blinder than a cave bat....`some people say `.....all made up stories right ?........unbelievable..


A day ago you wrote a post saying all this garbage about pier rats, and shortly after this guy writes a report saying how much of a great time he had with his family while walking on the pier....


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

bay slayer said:


> Good report. How wear those ''lowlife'' pier rats everybody likes to complain about? Obviously not cussing or causing a scene, like some people say...


So how many of those dudes are you married to again?

We get it. You think very highly of the guys out on the pier. Nothing wrong with defending them, but you don't need to go out of your way to bring it up on another thread. Chillax & get off that Pomponius dudes' back. You're obnoxious.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

By the way, great report & cool pictures man! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Weekend_Warrior (Jan 20, 2014)

*Great!*



New2ThaSport said:


> a few of us will be out there Saturday morning , you should meet up with us


I'm new to yak fishing. I've got a 12' Malibu and I'm hooking up a trolling motor to it. Let me know when and where. Me and my buddy are looking to find some locals who can show us the ropes. Thanks!


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

^^^^ X2, I would love to be out there too. A beatiful spring day. I got the fishing fever bad. Time to go coastal.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Damn I'm glad I own a boat.


----------



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

ThaFish said:


> So how many of those dudes are you married to again?
> 
> We get it. You think very highly of the guys out on the pier. Nothing wrong with defending them, but you don't need to go out of your way to bring it up on another thread. Chillax & get off that Pomponius dudes' back. You're obnoxious.


Whats obnoxious is you and your redfish, How about you try and catch something challenging and cool for once.:whistling:


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

bay slayer said:


> Whats obnoxious is you and your redfish, How about you try and catch something challenging and cool for once.:whistling:



Yeah. Got to agree here. The RedFish are kinda of a joke. Not being a dick, just saying.

For a while, I thought you were posting it as a joke or a poke at someone. Kinda like a hard head catfish post.


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

I feel like someone is about to propose a duel to the death on the pier..


----------



## Weekend_Warrior (Jan 20, 2014)

Dang a nice post about walking on the pier with my wife and kid turned to a duel. That escalated real quick LOL. Woosah everyone.


----------



## spencer618 (Jan 30, 2014)

So many haters! Nice walking report.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

bay slayer said:


> Whats obnoxious is you and your redfish, How about you try and catch something challenging and cool for once.:whistling:


Aww, thanks man! teach me how 2 cach a reel fish like u. :notworthy:


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

jlw1972 said:


> Yeah. Got to agree here. The RedFish are kinda of a joke. Not being a dick, just saying.
> 
> For a while, I thought you were posting it as a joke or a poke at someone. Kinda like a hard head catfish post.


I hope that later on in life I can become a fishing elitist just like you man, but for now I'll continue fishing for big fish, because that's what I enjoy doing. To me, fishing is fishing. From pitching jigs at creek smallies up north, to chasing bull reds under bridge lights, to bottom fishing for snapper & AJs offshore. It's all fun to me. To each his own though.


----------



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

ThaFish said:


> Aww, thanks man! teach me how 2 cach a reel fish like u. :notworthy:


OK 

1st step to being a better fisherman is to, stop sucking.

2nd step to being a better fisherman is to, get on a pier or boat.

3rd step to being a better fisherman is to wear a pair of costas.

Follow these rules and you will be killing more fish than you could ever imagine.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

ThaFish said:


> I hope that later on in life I can become a fishing elitist just like you man, but for now I'll continue fishing for big fish, because that's what I enjoy doing. To me, fishing is fishing. From pitching jigs at creek smallies up north, to chasing bull reds under bridge lights, to bottom fishing for snapper & AJs offshore. It's all fun to me. To each his own though.


No, No, No. I didn't mean it like that.

How can I explain myself here?

Just saying you should challenge yourself more to make yourself a better fisherman. Don't get stuck in a rut.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

The way I look at it, you have to catch what's biting. Not much biting in the cold weather but bull reds & sheepshead.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

jlw1972 said:


> No, No, No. I didn't mean it like that.
> 
> How can I explain myself here?
> 
> Just saying you should challenge yourself more to make yourself a better fisherman. Don't get stuck in a rut.


Maybe my reports are misleading sometimes. I promise you that it's a challenge. Come fish with us for bulls any night that you wanna have some fun. It has nothing to do with being "stuck in a rut." That's like saying that the dudes that only bottom fish offshore are stuck in a rut, or that the guys that only fish specks are stuck in a rut. Bulls are just my favorite thing to target. I do plenty of fly fishing for largemouth on the Escambia & a decent amount of speck fishing as well, & I spend the summers chasing smallies in creeks, channel cats in the rivers, & burning huge double 10 bladed bucktails for musky on the lakes in Wisconsin. I can assure you that I push myself as a fisherman every time I hit the water & that I'm not stuck in any ruts.

Wasn't trying to sound like a jackass or anything either by the way, I appreciate you clarifying yourself!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Great report. I have heard your yak needs to be registered if it has any kind of motor on it???


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

OP, great report! Thanks for sharing. Made me want to go walk the pier!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

ThaFish said:


> Maybe my reports are misleading sometimes. I promise you that it's a challenge. Come fish with us for bulls any night that you wanna have some fun. It has nothing to do with being "stuck in a rut." That's like saying that the dudes that only bottom fish offshore are stuck in a rut, or that the guys that only fish specks are stuck in a rut. Bulls are just my favorite thing to target. I do plenty of fly fishing for largemouth on the Escambia & a decent amount of speck fishing as well, & I spend the summers chasing smallies in creeks, channel cats in the rivers, & burning huge double 10 bladed bucktails for musky on the lakes in Wisconsin. I can assure you that I push myself as a fisherman every time I hit the water & that I'm not stuck in any ruts.
> 
> Wasn't trying to sound like a jackass or anything either by the way, I appreciate you clarifying yourself!


I'm with you on this one. I mainly fish for the fun of it and bull reds are easy to come by and put up a decent fight.it's the same concept with shark fishing. When I'm going for something to eat I know plenty of places where I can catch "better" fish. Saying that bull red reports are a joke is kinda like saying red snapper reports are a joke...

Nice walk on report! Just remember that mentioning the word pier is going to start something!


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Let me get this straight.....
Endless redfish reports not ok but,
Endless red snapper reports are ok?


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

I don't know how easy big Reds are to catch at bridges but I do know that those kids did a nice job of keeping the forum hopping though a dreary winter. Actually thought they were kind of nuts, out in the weather at night in those temps. but the young are supposed to be a little nuts, right?


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Man o man....This thread got so derailed that I forgot what it was about. Good job PFF!


----------



## Weekend_Warrior (Jan 20, 2014)

jaster said:


> Great report. I have heard your yak needs to be registered if it has any kind of motor on it???


I got it registered on monday. Went to the tax collectors office and had the necessary paperwork done. Took about 20 minutes.


----------



## R33lF1sh3r88 (Feb 12, 2014)

Hey Thafish, I would actually love to get out there with yall one night and try for some bulls in the lights, just let me know what kinda grubs and jig heads to get and when to be there, free tonight if you are=)


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

Deleted post, poor manners on my part. My apologies bayslayer. I personally think thafish has some of the most entertaining and enthusiastic post on this forum. I personally enjoy reliving my youth of catching monster reds vicariously through his posts. I also look forward to fishing with him in the near future. His face in his photos tells the story.... I believe we are all seeking that kind of a smile when out on the water.... he never seems to be with out it.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

For a minute there I thought I was on the elementary school playground....


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

bay slayer said:


> Whats obnoxious is you and your redfish, How about you try and catch something challenging and cool for once.:whistling:


Have to admit that you got him a good one there Slaybayer. 

His mundane Redfishing reports are not nearly as spellbinding as some of your past reports like this nail biter. '.....all we caught were pinfish, catfish and small trout.' 

I'm going to cancel my Netflix subscription and stop watching action movies and just wait for another one of your compelling sagas.


----------



## soup4smitty (Sep 13, 2014)

I appreciate the walk on report, I enjoy reading reports - both good and bad. Mine have all been bad around here, but I keep trying. ThaFish has some of the best reports, and I know you have invited me out there with you ThaFish, but your crazy hours are more fit for your age! I love that you get out there like that, I was the same 20 years ago. If the fishing is great now, I can stay out there til midnight, as I did twice last week on the Skyway pier in St Pete, but just setting up at midnight is to much for me these days! haha


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

jaster said:


> Great report. I have heard your yak needs to be registered if it has any kind of motor on it???


Since I did not see U get an answer yet. This is true U must register if U have a motor of any sort.

Thafish has made a few jealous it seems HAhaha! Keep those Red Fish reports comin' :yes: the bigger the better.

This guy is clearly a well round fisherman (Thafish). Most would be happy to fish w/him. I for one would love to catch one of those Muskies on the fly :thumbsup:! Some people just don't like it when others have so much FUN!!!:shifty:


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

jspooney said:


> For a minute there I thought I was on the elementary school playground....


Ditto!! I can always count on the PFF for A good Laugh, You Catch a Fish Off a Boat or A Pier or From Shore They All have there Challenge,, Doesn't matter what fish It is Some of you REALLY NEED TO GET A LIFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:whistling:


----------



## tailfisher1979 (Jan 24, 2012)

bay slayer said:


> Whats obnoxious is you and your redfish, How about you try and catch something challenging and cool for once.:whistling:


I guess it takes so much talent to catch a mackerel off the pier or a red snapper on a head boat. Real cool. Maybe one day I can become smart enough to catch one too. I guess I will just continue with slot reds, bull reds, and speckled trout out of my boat. I didn't know redfishing was so easy. I guess those big money tournaments that payout more than you make in a year are just for show. Keep up with the redfish reports ThaFish. I enjoy them a lot and appreciate your good attitude towards the fishery. I love chasing redfish, even in my sleep.


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

tailfisher1979 said:


> bay slayer said:
> 
> 
> > Whats obnoxious is you and your redfish, How about you try and catch something challenging and cool for once.
> ...


Couldnt of said it any better. For everyone that thinks it's as easy as sawyer may make it look, it's really not trust me. Come fish the bridge one night an not get a bite for an hour or hour an half an see if it dosent grind your gears. You just gotta put the time in to get the results sawyer does. That dude has spent endless amount of time figuring out those fish an I give him all the props! Just keep catching them non action packed reds.


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Well BAYSLAYER What are You Slaying!! This is One Reason Why I stopped Coming On This Forum Your a Bayslayer so Besides TROUT, SPECKS & WHITE,,,REDFISH, Flounder, Kings, Tarpon, Snapper, Grouper, Mangos, Croakers , Sheep head, Jack,s, Ground Mullet, Whiting,, Mullet, Sharks,, so which one or you Slaying!!!!!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

panhandleslim said:


> Have to admit that you got him a good one there Slaybayer.
> 
> His mundane Redfishing reports are not nearly as spellbinding as some of your past reports like this nail biter. '.....all we caught were pinfish, catfish and small trout.'
> 
> I'm going to cancel my Netflix subscription and stop watching action movies and just wait for another one of your compelling sagas.


Best comment I've read in a LONG time, hahaha. Thanks Slim.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

soup4smitty said:


> I appreciate the walk on report, I enjoy reading reports - both good and bad. Mine have all been bad around here, but I keep trying. ThaFish has some of the best reports, and I know you have invited me out there with you ThaFish, but your crazy hours are more fit for your age! I love that you get out there like that, I was the same 20 years ago. If the fishing is great now, I can stay out there til midnight, as I did twice last week on the Skyway pier in St Pete, but just setting up at midnight is to much for me these days! haha


Hey man, no shame in being old & not being able to fish all night.....  Haha, just messin'. Be happy to work with your schedule & get out there a little earlier any night that you're interested in slaying some fish together!


----------



## frydaddy (Oct 1, 2007)

You guys are ruthless.


----------



## crabbait (Aug 28, 2014)

This is my first post on this forum. I was hoping to post about some fish I caught, but I have to say to ThaFish that I always read your posts. They are informative and enjoyable.I also like the way you handle the fish and your catch and release. It shows respect for the fish and the sport. Keep those posts coming.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

crabbait said:


> This is my first post on this forum. I was hoping to post about some fish I caught, but I have to say to ThaFish that I always read your posts. They are informative and enjoyable.I also like the way you handle the fish and your catch and release. It shows respect for the fish and the sport. Keep those posts coming.


Really appreciate the kind words man! Glad you enjoy reading my reports, because I truly enjoy writing them.


----------

